# Respiratory infection and abdominal bruising



## Scooter's_Mom (Feb 1, 2012)

I've posted before about Scooter and his health, mainly his teeth/mouth giving us issues. With multiple trips to the vet, injections of antibiotics both IM and oral, we have managed to get his mouth back to a condition that Scooter can live and eat comfortably and we don't deal with a stinky mouth. 

He is approximately 11 years old this Fall/Winter. 

Now we are dealing with respiratory infections that are occurring about every 3 months or so. Our last visit was in May of this year. 

Yesterday, we noticed a change in Scooter's behavior. I had to work late, hubby was traveling for work so we couldn't get him to the vet same day. I took the boy out to potty at bedtime and he couldn't make it back up the 3 small steps to the porch so I had to assist him. When we made it to the top, he collapsed and went limp. I literally thought he was dying in my arms. I sat with him until he was able to lift his head again and was able to gently lift him and bring him in the house. Knowing there wasn't much we could do at night (we live in a very rural area with no emergency vets unless we travel 2+ hours) I opted to put him in bed, beside me so that I could monitor him throughout the night. Youngest 2 legged kid had oral surgery scheduled this morning so as soon as we were out, vet had me bring Scooter back in. We got in while it was still early morning. He thinks we are dealing with another respiratory infection and gave him 3 shots-1 antibiotic, 1 for fever, and 1 for vomiting. Because of the vomiting, rather than send home oral antibiotics, he sent me home with another shot to give in the morning (I went through nursing school so giving shots is not an issue for me). We have napped on the sofa all day since the kid had surgery/anesthesia. Hubby got home and sat on the sofa and Scooter kinda rolled into the crevice the sofa cushions make his belly visible. I discovered a huge bruise, approx 2 1/2" across on just one side of his belly, up to the edge of his penis and other, smaller bruises going further back, towards his anus. The large one is dark purple, almost black. The others area bright-medium dark purple. His breathing is still labored and still not taking in any nourishment. He did take some water earlier, though I limited it to very small amounts at a time as it had previous come right back up. Now he is refusing any water I try to give him. I did finally get a baby aspirin down him (per the vet's ok) but he is still not well.

I'm not sure where the bruising is coming from. We've looked up possible causes, 1 being rodent poisoning but we don't have any in our home and neither does my mom. I took her food on Monday evening (long story but she has CLL, attempted a vacation and ended up hospitalized where I had to fly to her and get her home) and took Scooter with me to her house. And Mom's dog is fine. Another possible cause would be trauma but noone in this house would dare hurt him on purpose. Could a fall from the sofa or bed cause bruising such as what I'm seeing? The third cause would be NSAID toxicity. The only NSAIDs he has had would be the one injection this morning and the single baby aspirin late this afternoon. 

Am I missing something? Until 8 am, I'm on the wait and watch shift with the boy. He raises his little head and looks at me and then lays it back down on his baby (his blue stuffed puppy). I feel horrible that I can't do any more for him.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh, I'm so sorry you're going through this with Scooter  Is there any way he could have gotten the bruising when attempting to climb the steps? You must be so worried. Sending you a big hug.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Gentle hugs to you and poor Scooter. 

Is there a vet you can call, even if you can't bring him in? He isn't doing well - something must be at the bottom of all these infections, perhaps some immune problem?


----------



## Scooter's_Mom (Feb 1, 2012)

zooeysmom said:


> Oh, I'm so sorry you're going through this with Scooter  Is there any way he could have gotten the bruising when attempting to climb the steps? You must be so worried. Sending you a big hug.


I didn't see the bruising until late this afternoon, but I also wasn't looking for it, either. I would think more lines and such maybe if he had struck his underside against the steps, but I'm not ruling anything out at this point.


----------



## Scooter's_Mom (Feb 1, 2012)

Skylar said:


> Gentle hugs to you and poor Scooter.
> 
> Is there a vet you can call, even if you can't bring him in? He isn't doing well - something must be at the bottom of all these infections, perhaps some immune problem?


We don't really have much in the way of on-call vets here. Instead of calling in the morning, we'll be waiting on the doorstep when they open.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Thinking of you thru the night, and hoping.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh dear it sounds as though there is a lot going on there. I hope you get some clear answers today. Since you don't have a nearby emergency vet you can consider an online consult down the road if you have off hours problems. https://www.justanswer.com/sip/pets...MI6LCo96nT3AIV1ODICh1vCAheEAAYASAAEgIlgPD_BwE


The extreme bruising sounds like a platelet problem if not warfarin/coumadin poisoning.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Aww I'm so sorry your boy is going thru all these issues. I hope you can find a solution. It sounds like you are doing all you can for him at the moment. Good thoughts being sent your way.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Sorry this happened on the weekend! Is your vet open at all today? You Need to call them and tell them about the bruising and get him back in ASAP!!! He could have an autoimmune clotting disorder (ITP) that is extremely serious!! 
Not to scare you, but it could be so bad that he is bleeding into his chest or abdomen and that is why he is having trouble breathing and not doing well. A 2 hour drive is worth it if your vet isn't open! Good luck!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I read through your post quickly, so I apologize if you addressed this, but my first thought upon seeing the subject of this thread was the possibility for low platelets. Has he had bloodwork done to rule out thrombocytopenia? I'd be getting him in ASAP to see someone today.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

The more I read your post the more I'm really worried about your boy. One of my dogs recently had aspiration pneumonia and sepsis. She developed bruising as you describe due to low platelets from the sepsis. We were close to losing her. I just wonder if, given the age of your dog and the repeat upper respiratory infections if it isn't actually something else going on other than URIs. I hope you are able to get to the vet today, even if it has to be the one 2 hours away, and I hope your boy pulls through. Hang in there!!!!


----------



## Scooter's_Mom (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm hurting something terrible. Scooter didn't make it through the day yesterday. After more research, talking with the vet, and watching him closely, we felt like it was just near his time. I let him call the shots. When he was ready to snuggle close for that added comfort, I let him. He took his last breath around 1:15 yesterday snuggled up close with my hand on his chest. My grandparents' have a large farm with a special area reserved just for our special ones. Scooter is resting next to his brother, Max, out by the pretty flowers. His last few years had been a struggle for him with his teeth and jaws, a heart murmur and most recently, the recurrent respiratory infections. 

We don't know what his life was like before we got him, although, in his first 4 years, I don't imagine it was very good. At 4, he had to have all but 6 teeth pulled. Then.......he chose me! I carried him around the shelter for nearly an hour while looking at all the dogs available for adoption. He held his head high and proud for he already knew I wasn't leaving without him.

For 6 1/2 years, he was king of his domain, pretty much calling the shots and knowing he ruled the roost. He was spoiled beyond spoiled, loved by all that ever had the chance to meet him, and brought some of the greatest sunshine to my life. It was difficult to go to bed last night and not see him skipping down the hallway in front of me with his little squeaky toy that he loved to carry to bed every night. It was difficult to get up this morning and not have him trailing behind me, waiting for me to get my cup of coffee so we could go outside and watch the sun come up. I sat on the back steps and had another good cry. A home just isn't a home without some 4 legged furry creature stirring around.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so very sorry. Scooter loved and was loved, and you gave him the final gift of an easy, gentle passing. My thoughts are with you at this sad time.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear this, but I think you were very generous to let your boy leave on his terms with his best friend right there to support him. I hope you can hold onto your lovely memories and enjoy visiting that special spot on your grandparents' farm before too long.


You are right that a home without a fur friend just doesn't feel right. I hope you will find a great new friend when you are ready.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beloved companion. You gave him a wonderful life & home and when his time came you were there with him. Run free Scooter


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I’m so sorry. Gentle hugs.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm so sorry, Scooter's Mom :'( Crying with you. He was so blessed to have you as his mom. I'm thinking of you and sending you love and comforting hugs.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

I am so, so sorry, thinking of you xx.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

What a sad day. I'm sending you hugs and a wish that you will always have wonderful memories of Scooter. You made the best decision for him even though it was so very, very hard.


Blessed be.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm so sorry, Scooter's Mom. He knew he was a lucky, chosen boy and he chose you in exchange. Scooter rests in peace and comfort. I wish those for you, too, and a time when the first memories to spring to mind are the happiest ones.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I am so sorry to hear this. He was blessed to have you care for him. Gentle hugs.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

He passed away comfortably with you holding him gently. He knew he was loved. Take extra special care of yourself Scooter's Mom, this was really, really hard.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

I am so sorry. Will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

My heart hurts for you...........Scooter was well loved and you honored his life by letting him go with dignity. He will be with you always in spirit, and your memories of him, in time, will bring a smile. 
When you are ready to fill that hole in your heart, we are here to help you find a Spoo that Scooter would approve of!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

You both were so lucky to have chosen each other. Finally, in his little life he had someone to love him and care for him, and I think he sensed that in you that day at the shelter.

As difficult as it is to make that decision to let them go that was your final gift to Scooter.

Keeping you both in my prayers and sending you many gentle hugs. I am so very sorry for the loss of your little buddy.

Cathy and Poppy


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

A special boy found a special family and had a wonderful life with you. I'm so sorry.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I am truly sorry for the loss of your beloved boy. May he RIP.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

So sorry


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

As I read this thread it brought tears to my eyes. The way life happens is always convoluted... your little one having surgery scheduled, living out in the country so far from veterinary services. Nothing is ever easy. I am so glad that you had the time with Scooter that you did. He was so blessed to have his last years be with you. You gave him a wonderful life. Hugs.


----------



## PixieSis (Aug 18, 2015)

I am so very sorry. You and Scooter were so lucky to have each other.


----------

